# Dog collars



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I went into Petsmart this morning for a few pet supplies. They are selling cheaply made paracord dog collars for $19.99 each!


----------



## hhgreg (Aug 13, 2014)

They have a few videos on youtube. But if you don't want to make it check out amazon or eBay.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah its basic supply and demand. The people I've seen in those pet specialty stores are spending a good amount of money. Plus add the fact if they are in the store with their children and pet they really are going to spend.

Those stores have some nice looking things but with those prices on certain things I pass them by.


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

I just made 2 dog collars from paracord for my dad over the weekend... I used some old, more traditional collars he sent me for the parts I needed, then used the "wide solomon" weave for the collar itself. I am waiting for them to reach him in Florida and then to get some pics of them on the dogs.

Next on the list will have to be leashes.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 28, 2014)

I made a leash/collar combo over the weekend. The leash is 7 or 8 feet long. My Min Pin jerked the leash so hard that the plastic buckle on the collar came unfastened. I'm p thinking maybe a halter would work better.


----------

